# New Beauty Testtube - June 2013



## ydlr20 (May 6, 2013)

I saw I was charged today so I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread, especially since they are switching from being a quarterly subscription to an every other month subscription. Has anyone else been charged?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2013)

Yes I was charged on the 3rd! Customer Service said the Tubes should start shipping May 8th? That is really soon!!!! (I hope she knew what she was talking about...but she sounded like she did).

Anyway, if that's the case, the contents should be revealed on the website later on this week when the Tubes ship!!!!


----------



## AMaas (May 6, 2013)

Yup, same here. I will be giving them one last chance to prove themselves; otherwise, I'm canceling.


----------



## junkiejk (May 6, 2013)

Charged on the 3rd here as well.  Agreed, they have a lot riding on this one.  I still shake my head at the tiny Clear Shampoo &amp; Conditioner samples.   Thanks for starting this new thread!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2013)

I totally feel the same way as you ladies.

I've been subscribed to NBTT since the very beginning (over 5 years) and last tube was a real disappointment. It was shockingly bad. (though I am now in love with the Suki scrub and Paula Dorff pencil btw).

I am hoping it was due to the fact that this was the final Tube before they implemented the new format. And NBTT will be back to it's fabulous self going forward. Fingers crossed. I have really loved this sub over the years and would be sad to cancel.

Customer Service said (several times) that we will be getting MORE products for our money with these new tubes. I hope they are right!


----------



## bluemustang (May 7, 2013)

Im interested to see if they step it up!


----------



## Mary322 (May 7, 2013)

I have really been wanting to sub to this, but have been dragging my feet about it. Sounds like the last one was disappointing, but would you say in general you have like it?  Does anyone know If I sub now, will I get the summer tube?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2013)

And we used to get a huge amount! I need more skin care, so fingers crossed for lots!



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally feel the same way as you ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## moonjora (May 14, 2013)

I agree! I have gotten the tube for a couple of years &amp; up until the last one we got, it had been my favorite sub. It's do or die time for them for me too


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2013)

This better be good, or I'm dropping it.


----------



## junkiejk (May 14, 2013)

And the question everyone is asking... Where is it?  Their email said we would have it by the 22nd, I am impatient and want it now!






At least throw me a bone and send a shipping notice.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

I must say this "new" customer service department of theirs is totally useless.

I called to see if the Tube shipped.

"She didn't know..it says processing".

I then asked if she can tell me when it is supposed to ship.

"She said she has no way of knowing that".

Then I asked if NBTT was still on target to arrive May 22nd.

"She doesn't know".

So finally I said you are Customer Service, if you don't know the answers to these very basic questions, who will?

So this is the best. She said she would contact the publisher to find out.

But she DOESN'T KNOW how long it will take to get a response.

You can't make this stuff up! Her level of ignorance was off the charts!


----------



## Christina Chow (May 14, 2013)

That sounds ridiculous! I would be so frustrated talking to her!


----------



## lady41 (May 15, 2013)

I am deff. wondering if their "new format" will be an improvement over the last one !


----------



## StickyLips (May 15, 2013)

I just got an email that my Tube shipped.  The weight listed is 4 lbs. so let's hope it contains some great goodies.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that my Tube shipped.  The weight listed is 4 lbs. so let's hope it contains some great goodies.


That's great!!!!!! Keep us posted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (May 15, 2013)

Anyone else get double charged? They double charged me last time and refunded me and gave me a nice sorry gift but they did it again! I'm afraid their customer service doesn't as good as last time. Ugh!


----------



## DianaG (May 15, 2013)

I heard so many great things about the beauty test tube, I finally decided to try it. Guess April was a bad month to start because what I received was such crap! Drug store shampoo samples? Weird face mask thingies that scare my children? No thanks! I was debating on whether to give them one more month, then I got charged AGAIN at the beginning of this month! I called and they said it was technically for the June shipment which has already been shipped. I'm hoping it's better this time around. Does everyone get basically the same thing in their tubes?


----------



## ydlr20 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that my Tube shipped.  The weight listed is 4 lbs. so let's hope it contains some great goodies.


 Me too!!!!


----------



## lady41 (May 15, 2013)

You ladies who have gotten our shipping notices I am so jelly! Any spoilers yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DianaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard so many great things about the beauty test tube, I finally decided to try it. Guess April was a bad month to start because what I received was such crap! Drug store shampoo samples? Weird face mask thingies that scare my children? No thanks! I was debating on whether to give them one more month, then I got charged AGAIN at the beginning of this month! I called and they said it was technically for the June shipment which has already been shipped. I'm hoping it's better this time around. Does everyone get basically the same thing in their tubes?


There has been a little variation in some of the Tubes over the years. For example when they gave us a full size Yonka product, you could have received any one of about 5 different Yonkas. Even the last Tube (which you received ) had a variation with the Phyto product.

But for the most part Tubes are usually pretty much similar.

Last month was an unusually bad Tube for NBTT. So if this next Tube is like many of the others they have given us over the years, you should be happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There has historically been more higher end products (except for some Neutrogena and Olay at times). But most of the products had the New Beauty "approval seal".  Which is actually starting to become more and more recognized in the beauty world. Also keep in mind, that this Tube has never been heavy on cosmetics and makeup. (occasionally they will send gloss, liner or blush) But for the most part, it's typically much more skincare focused. I hope this helps!

Oh yeah, also the value of the Tubes has been really good too.

Here's hoping there is 4 lb of happiness heading our way soon!!!!!


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 15, 2013)

I got a shipping email as well


----------



## jlvb (May 15, 2013)

I just got a shipping notice too.  Even though I've canceled it (or at least tried to) 3 different times.  I guess I'll call and cancel again.

ETA: Just got off the phone, so even though I canceled right after my last tube, they reactivated my account, and then charged me for this box.  Then they said oops sorry we'll refund that and make sure you are canceled.  Now I was just told that it was too late in the process, even though they had JUST charged me.  And I have to have this box.


----------



## jackieee (May 15, 2013)

I got an email for my shipment today. I signed up last month without realizing I was signing up for the wrong Test Tube subscription! I had no idea there were two...so now I get both, and QVC's was definitely better. I have fallen in love with the Suki cleaner though, and will most likely buy a jar after I finish my sample.

Hoping there's some good stuff this month!! The 4 lb. shipment weight makes me excited, but I've learned with other subscription boxes that that's not always a good thing.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a shipping notice too.  Even though I've canceled it (or at least tried to) 3 different times.  I guess I'll call and cancel again.
> 
> ETA: Just got off the phone, so even though I canceled right after my last tube, they reactivated my account, and then charged me for this box.  Then they said oops sorry we'll refund that and make sure you are canceled.  Now I was just told that it was too late in the process, even though they had JUST charged me.  And I have to have this box.


That is unacceptable. I would email them a formal complaint letter. (so you have it in writing).

Good luck!!!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 15, 2013)

Received my tracking information email today, too.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## junkiejk (May 15, 2013)

Tracking showed up here as well.  But looks like it is sitting in limbo since 5/09, last Thursday.  Anyone else's show actual package movement?


----------



## lady41 (May 16, 2013)

Mine says 5/9 as well.....odd.


----------



## craigster (May 16, 2013)

Any leaked products that will be in this tube? Hoping its so great that it will totally trump last tube!


----------



## Mary322 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email for my shipment today. I signed up last month without realizing I was signing up for the wrong Test Tube subscription! I had no idea there were two...so now I get both, and QVC's was definitely better. I have fallen in love with the Suki cleaner though, and will most likely buy a jar after I finish my sample.
> 
> Hoping there's some good stuff this month!! The 4 lb. shipment weight makes me excited, but I've learned with other subscription boxes that that's not always a good thing.


I didn't realize there were two, but I haven't subscribed yet. Which one do most people subscribe to? Just looking at the new beauty site vs. QVC shows me that they are really different. Are both of them going to every other month?


----------



## jackieee (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there were two, but I haven't subscribed yet. Which one do most people subscribe to? Just looking at the new beauty site vs. QVC shows me that they are really different. Are both of them going to every other month?


I _think_ QVC's is still every 3 months...but since this one just went to every other month, I wouldn't be surprised if the QVC one went to every other month as well. Not sure which one is more popular.


----------



## AMaas (May 17, 2013)

> I just got an email that my Tube shipped.Â  The weight listed is 4 lbs. so let's hope it contains some great goodies. My shipping notice shows 2.9 lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 17, 2013)

My tube is supposed to arrive tomorrow (at my office) but we'll be closed and I'll be out of town, so I guess I'll get mine Monday.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally feel the same way as you ladies.
> 
> ...


Funny, I feel the same way about the Suki scrub and the Paula Dorff pencil.  I've second guessed myself since cancelling, but I really didn't want to get one every other month.  I had only received 3 tubes when they made this change




.


----------



## StickyLips (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought 4 lbs sounded kind of high so I double-checked my email and it does say the wt. is 4 lbs.  The dimensions listed are 11x11x11 in.  (which seems strange as well).  Does your email list the same dimensions?


----------



## lady41 (May 17, 2013)

My email has the same weight and dimensions..I really never pay attention what is the usual typical weight of the tubes? And this one will be without the weight of the magazine correct?


----------



## StickyLips (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My email has the same weight and dimensions..I really never pay attention what is the usual typical weight of the tubes? And this one will be without the weight of the magazine correct?


I usually don't look at the weight either, but for some reason I did this time.  I'm not sure if there will be a magazine or not.  The dimensions would support the size of a magazine so I guess we'll find out Monday.


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 17, 2013)

I got an email last month that they couldn't charge my credit card, but I had cancelled it due to fraud, so I gave them my new number and they reinstated me. Since then, I can't log in on the website to check my account, but I know they charged me. I called up and cancelled and she asked me if it was because I was unhappy with the products. I explained that I can't access my account and the website is too shaky. She said I would be getting the June Tube and that would be it. Since then I haven't heard anything, no shipping emails, and I'm not even going to try the website. Other people having trouble cancelling is not encouraging 

AAAAARRGH!!!


----------



## Auelia (May 17, 2013)

My box is sitting at my local post office...according to the FedX tracking.  Should be here on Monday is my guess, unless it arrives on Saturday.  BUT - mine is only  2.8 lbs.  I never looked at that till I saw some other comments....ugh. Not feeling very good right about now.   If this tube is bad too, I will be CA-ing mine as well.  I can say that the last one was not good.  I agree with the other person.  I have not been able to log on to my account on their site in months.  When I ask - New Beauty responds with... we are having problems with our site that will be fixed soon.  We shall see...


----------



## mikaj8 (May 17, 2013)

*****SPOILER ALERT**** I received my test tube today and I received the following:*

AHAVA 3in1 Mineral Toning Cleanser .85 fl oz

BAREMINERALS Moxie Lipgloss in Spark Plug (full size)

PHILOSOPHY One Sweet Love shower gel 1 fl oz

OJON Damage Reverse Conditioner 2 fl oz

Josie Maran Argan Oil .17 fl oz

BLISS body butter in lemon sage 1.7oz

HYDROXATONE 90 second wrinkle reducer (15 packets)

LUMENE vitamin C Radiant Day Cream .05fl oz

LIVING PROOF Full thickening mousse 1.9 oz

A plastic pouch with few deluxe samples in it

This was a previous QVC test tube last year. Luckily I skipped that one, so I didn't get the same tube twice.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 17, 2013)

I got the same things as the above poster. I am really happy. I have gotten a number of these thing in other Tubes, but there is only like one thing (that stupid Colorscience puff, which I had gotten in a Glossybox) that I just hate. Lots of stuff!  If they send this much stuff without repeating it will be worth it!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *****SPOILER ALERT**** I received my test tube today and I received the following:*


Wow. That was fast!

What were the deluxe samples?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same things as the above poster. I am really happy. I have gotten a number of these thing in other Tubes, but there is only like one thing (that stupid Colorscience puff, which I had gotten in a Glossybox) that I just hate. Lots of stuff!  If they send this much stuff without repeating it will be worth it!


Wow. The other poster MikaJ8 didn't seem to get the PUFF you are mentioning.

Did you get an additional product or is there some variation?

So glad you are happy!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 17, 2013)

Wait...WHAT?! I got the QVC tube that had those before. So every freaking item is a dupe? Nothing new?! I've paid almost $40 for a bunch of stuff I've already tried/still have and haven't bothered to use. I'm sure I'm not the only one who subs to both the QVC version and regular version of NBTT - and they KNOW a lot of us probably get both versions, too. This is just rude. "Hey, we're gonna start charging you every other month, but you'll be getting a lot more stuff...PSYCH! They're all duplicates! Thanks for the money " Screw this. I'm mad.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...WHAT?! I got the QVC tube that had those before. So every freaking item is a dupe? Nothing new?! I've paid almost $40 for a bunch of stuff I've already tried/still have and haven't bothered to use. I'm sure I'm not the only one who subs to both the QVC version and regular version of NBTT - and they KNOW a lot of us probably get both versions, too. This is just rude. "Hey, we're gonna start charging you every other month, but you'll be getting a lot more stuff...PSYCH! They're all duplicates! Thanks for the money " Screw this. I'm mad.


Oh no. That is not cool. That was a really bad move on their part.

Let us know what they do to rectify the situation for you.

Good luck!


----------



## lady41 (May 18, 2013)

Most of those products are dupes for me. Takes a lot of the excitement away...I could see being excited if they were not dupes for you though. Not exciting for me.


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Auelia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is sitting at my local post office...according to the FedX tracking.  Should be here on Monday is my guess, unless it arrives on Saturday.  BUT - mine is only  2.8 lbs.  I never looked at that till I saw some other comments....ugh. Not feeling very good right about now.   If this tube is bad too, I will be CA-ing mine as well.  I can say that the last one was not good.  I agree with the other person.  I have not been able to log on to my account on their site in months.  When I ask - New Beauty responds with... we are having problems with our site that will be fixed soon.  We shall see...


That's the same response I've gotten both times I called. In 3 weeks you can't fix a website? BS.

I still have no tracking even though the CS yesterday said I'm supposed to get this tube. She said it can take 2 weeks to get tracking from the time the process starts. (May 5) Time's up, sweetie. More BS.

I have a feeling I won't get it, and I hope I don't since it's nothing more than a repeat of a ho-hum QVC tube I already have. I'll have to contest the charge. What happened to this company?


----------



## Shannon28 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *****SPOILER ALERT**** I received my test tube today and I received the following:*
> 
> ...


Could you post a pic when you get a chance?


----------



## jackieee (May 18, 2013)

What a bummer for those of you who already got this stuff last year. I'm pretty happy with the spoilers, but I just started subbing last month to the two different Test Tubes, so I haven't been stuck with duplicates...except the argan oil, but I like that stuff so I don't mind.

Hopefully you gals can get some refunds!


----------



## beautydoll (May 18, 2013)

I'm new to the Test Tube. I just ordered the current one available on QVC and I'm really loving it! I do want the current one you all are receiving. Do you know if i sign up now, will i be able to get it? Or will i receive the next one?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to the Test Tube. I just ordered the current one available on QVC and I'm really loving it! I do want the current one you all are receiving. Do you know if i sign up now, will i be able to get it? Or will i receive the next one?


You should get this one. I believe you have until the end of the month..


----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)

The deluxe samples were Colorescience Travel puff

Kate somerville Cytocell

Miracle skin transformer 

Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit

Lumene SOS Cream


----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)

Oh I received the Celebrity Beauty Secrets book


----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)

They did include a magazine called Celebrity Beauty Secrets


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The deluxe samples were Colorescience Travel puff
> 
> ...


 That sounds GREAT. Were they a decent size?


----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)

Now sure if you received the Glossy Box Coupon for $25 off a 6 month subscription. I had canceled because I had TOO MANY samples.


----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)

One use out of each of them. The package was labeled bonus samples. So I can't complain about the "extras". However I did noticed only the gloss was full size. Normally it's 2-3 full size products. Not sure if this will become the norm.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One use out of each of them. The package was labeled bonus samples. So I can't complain about the "extras". However I did noticed only the gloss was full size. Normally it's 2-3 full size products. Not sure if this will become the norm.


Thanks so much, those really are "samples".

There have been a few tubes in the past that only had one full size. I do think this Tube is a step up from the last one.

I just feel badly for everyone who received the QVC tube last year. That is super strange that they did that.

EDIT: I just did some googling and the Hydroxatone is full size also.


----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)




----------



## mikaj8 (May 18, 2013)

In the beauty guide used to describe the products, the 30 packet was labeled at a full size. This one only has 15 packets.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the beauty guide used to describe the products, the 30 packet was labeled at a full size. This one only has 15 packets.


Ah ok..I found this link for the 15 packet one and assumed it was full size.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LD9UPO/ref=asc_df_B008LD9UPO2512826?smid=A1A1VHZILNT3MO&amp;tag=shopzilla_mp_1037-20&amp;linkCode=asn&amp;creative=395105&amp;creativeASIN=B008LD9UPO

Thank you SO MUCH for posting pictures!!!!!!!!!

You are the best!!!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 19, 2013)

NBTT definitely hasn't handled this transition well.  From the lack of communication, to the site issues, to sending a previous QVC tube - everything just seems a bit off.


----------



## StickyLips (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I usually don't look at the weight either, but for some reason I did this time.  I'm not sure if there will be a magazine or not.  The dimensions would support the size of a magazine so I guess we'll find out Monday.


My Tube arrived yesterday and it contains everything that is seen in the spoilers above.  The magazine has a list price on the front of $14.95 and it's smaller in size than the magazine they used to send.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NBTT definitely hasn't handled this transition well.  From the lack of communication, to the site issues, to sending a previous QVC tube - everything just seems a bit off.


I completely agree with you.  And when you call Customer Service regarding any of the above, they are useless. (their former CS was really nice and helpful).

Wondering what to do about it.


----------



## junkiejk (May 19, 2013)

My tracking is still stuck on 5/09/13 with no movement.  Anyone else still seeing this?​


----------



## mikaj8 (May 19, 2013)

you are very welcomed. I know how it is to be anxious and curious, so I was pleased to post the picture. Originally I was looking to see if anyone had received their tube because I never received a shipping noticed. I was totally shocked to get mine so early.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2013)

That gives me hope. I haven't received a shipping notice yet and it looks like everyone else has. Thanks again!

And welcome to MUT. This is an excellent enabler forum  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was only subscribed to NBTT when I started to lurk around here last year and currently I am subscribed to about 6 other boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You may find me on Hoarders one day...The Glamour Edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking is still stuck on 5/09/13 with no movement.  Anyone else still seeing this?​


 Yep, me too.


----------



## junkiejk (May 19, 2013)

Me too.  My husbands call it "chemicalitis".


----------



## junkiejk (May 19, 2013)

my response above was to the hilarious Hoarders comment...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (May 20, 2013)

> Me too.Â  My husbands call it "chemicalitis". :laughno:


 Are you hoarding "husbands" too?! Lol. Ugh, I'll be on the same episode I'm afraid. But I'll look dang good! Haha


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That gives me hope. I haven't received a shipping notice yet and it looks like everyone else has.


 Nope, no shipping email and no access to the site. Guess I'm going to have to call them again once everyone gets their tube.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2013)

I got different "bonus products"

Kneipp Herbal Bath

Dr. Brandt pores no more black head eraser 

Lumene Sensitive touch 5 min SOS cream

Along with the glow and go puff and Miracle Skin Transformer.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got different "bonus products"
> 
> ...


That's because you are a PopSugar Clutch winner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats again!

Are they tiny sample sizes? Or more deluxe-ish?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's because you are a PopSugar Clutch winner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Ha!  Thank you!  They are tiny, the herbal bath is a repeat item.  I think I got it in my first tube last year, but luckily my boyfriend loves this stuff and it works wonders on his allergies.

I get the vibe that the bonus items were a "clear out the sample closet" and call them bonus type thing.  But I'm ok with it, I usually find one or two items in the tubes I really love so I hang on for now.


----------



## AMaas (May 20, 2013)

Well, I just got my tube. To me, it's just a tube of random, tired stuff.  Which is interesting because after I opened it, I looked back through this thread and saw that it's a recycle of a previous QVC Tube.  Seriously?!  How is that "new and improved"??  On the plus side, at least there were no Olay, Neutrogena or Phyto items this time!

I'm actually more interested in the smaller samples that came in the Bonus Products bag than what was in the actual tube - with the exception of the Moxie lip gloss.  And I'll always take another Josie Maran Argan Oil.     

I've been a subscriber since August 2011, and I just cancelled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe things will get better in the future.


----------



## jackieee (May 20, 2013)

Hmm...still no movement with my Tube, and it wasn't delivered today either. I wonder what's going on, it's been 11 days!


----------



## junkiejk (May 20, 2013)

You gasl that received your packages, what state do you live in?  Trying to be optimistic that mine is coming soon...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 20, 2013)

I know it was mostly QVC repeats, but I like pretty much all of it. I am just so damn happy not to have another Malley product.....


----------



## teastrong (May 20, 2013)

Mine came today. (I'm in CA). It was mostly new to me, and a huge improvement over last month, I think. I got different samples too, six or so of them.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (May 20, 2013)

I got mine today as well, I stopped getting the QVC version over a year ago, so most of this was not dupes.

Did anyone else get the Spa Look cards that they normally send? I did not, wondering if they changed and are not sending them anymore.


----------



## teastrong (May 21, 2013)

No spa looks cards in mine.


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 21, 2013)

No spa look cards in mine. But did anyone else notice the card that says if you get someone else to subscribe to the new beauty testtube your next tube will be free or did I read that wrong


----------



## ydlr20 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...still no movement with my Tube, and it wasn't delivered today either. I wonder what's going on, it's been 11 days!


 I'm in the same boat as you are. Mine is still at the Shipment info sent to fedex and this happened on th 9th. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## samplegal (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you are. Mine is still at the Shipment info sent to fedex and this happened on th 9th. Kind of frustrating.


 Me too. What the heck is the hold-up?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just signed up yesterday. I am thinking of cancelling my glossybox and do this isntead (just the NewBeauty Testtube, not the QVC one). So I got an e-mail that said my first one will be on the way in one or two weeks. Is that pretty normal? Sorry, I am still new to this every other month concept


----------



## amygab1126 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you are. Mine is still at the Shipment info sent to fedex and this happened on th 9th. Kind of frustrating.


Yeah - mine's apparently sitting in West Virginia (I'm in Michigan), despite having shipped on the 9th. Not that I care much, since I've gotten all this stuff before. But jeez, guys...a re-run bunch of products AND slow shipping? This used to be one of my absolute favorite subs.


----------



## lady41 (May 21, 2013)

got my tube today...none of it excited me....thats the ddown fall of being a beauty junkie if its been out for more than 6 months i usually own it or have tried it! thats the main reason i loved this sub..to try the newer less heard of products before i invest..


----------



## lady41 (May 21, 2013)

has anyone done the price break down on the value of this tube yet? i seriously do not see 150 dollars.


----------



## jackieee (May 21, 2013)

FINALLY some movement with my Tube today...it arrived in a WV FedEx facility, so HOPEFULLY by the end of the week I'll have it, but since it took nearly two weeks to go from Pennsylvania to West Virginia, I wouldn't be surprised if it took another two weeks to get from West Virginia to Ohio!


----------



## lady41 (May 21, 2013)

> I just got an email that my Tube shipped.Â  The weight listed is 4 lbs. so let's hope it contains some great goodies. Â


odd...my tracking email said 4 lbs but the email I received confirming delivery said 2.9 Lbs....


----------



## junkiejk (May 21, 2013)

Mine finally moved, left West Virginia and should arrive by 5/28?  Seriously, I could have walked to pick it up faster.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just signed up yesterday. I am thinking of cancelling my glossybox and do this isntead (just the NewBeauty Testtube, not the QVC one). So I got an e-mail that said my first one will be on the way in one or two weeks. Is that pretty normal? Sorry, I am still new to this every other month concept


Yes that sounds about right!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes that sounds about right!


 Thank you Lisaleah! I wasn't sure when I should look for one but if it already arrives in one or two wees, that would be nice! I am guessing I will be getting the same one as everyone else this month.


----------



## LyndaV (May 23, 2013)

Got mine today and as I was opening it I had the weirdest sense of deja vu...yeah now I know why!!  It's because I opened the same damn tube last year!!  Geez they couldn't have had worse timing with that could they?  A "new and improved" program that isn't so new and improved!


----------



## moonjora (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone else still have no movement? Mine is still just initiated.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else still have no movement? Mine is still just initiated.


 Same here. I feel like emailing customer service, but I don't think they will be helpful. For the last tube I emailed them to get info on whether my tube had shipped or not since I had not received any notice. They responded 3 days later saying that they reviewed my subcscription and did not find any tracking information. Meanwhile to my surprise, I received the tube the same day I emailed them. I ofcourse responded saying that I received my box and that given the situation they should have a better tracking system.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else still have no movement? Mine is still just initiated.


 Yep, I'm still in the same boat.


----------



## moonjora (May 23, 2013)

How frustrating!!! I sure hope that it's worth the wait!


----------



## samplegal (May 23, 2013)

Still "initiated" also.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 24, 2013)

FINALLY some movement. It went from Mechanicsburg, PA to Martinsburg, WV. I live in NY so this does not make sense. But whatever, I'm happy to see its finally moving.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY some movement. It went from Mechanicsburg, PA to Martinsburg, WV. I live in NY so this does not make sense. But whatever, I'm happy to see its finally moving.


 Me too.  And I'm also in NY.  My tube is scheduled for delivery next Wednesday.  About time!


----------



## moonjora (May 24, 2013)

So it looks like all of us from NY have the same delivery day and seem to be the last people to get our tubes


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *****SPOILER ALERT**** I received my test tube today and I received the following:*
> 
> ...


I received the same tube contents as mikaj8, above, and the following single-use bonus samples:

Colorescience Travel puff

Kate somerville Cytocell

Miracle skin transformer 

Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit

Lumene SOS Cream

I was SO happy to receive the bonus samples, which came in a nice sturdy clear zipper makeup bag.  They made up for the two products that I won't use from the test tube: the LIVING PROOF Full thickening mouse and the brown lip gloss.

So, even though I have previously received six of the items in either test tubes or other beauty boxes, I am happy with the test tube this month.  I am looking forward to trying the AHAVA, the two Lumene samples, the Miracle skin transformer, the Kate somerville Cytocell cream, the Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit, and even the Colorscience travel puff.  That's a lot of fun for $40.00.  Plus, I know I will enjoy using the other items.

Also, I was pleasantly surprised to see the book of beauty tips instead of the magazine, which usually goes right into the recycle bin.

I don't mind if they were cleaning out old samples this month, as long as they give new items next time.  So, I will stay around for another test tube and see how it goes.  I have discovered some awesome products through this service, and hope to continue to do so.


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 25, 2013)

Got mine today-looks like the contents differ significantly from tube to tube

Wen Cleansing Conditioner-Winter Vanilla Mint-don't like Wen
Lumene Time Freeze Firming day Cream-think I got this before
Phyo Phytovolume Actif-I used to swear by this stuff.
Hydroxatone Instant Effect 90 second Wrinkle Reducer
Philosophy Full of Promise Restoring Cream
Smileactives Tooth-whitening Pen-got this before
Strong Nail System Moisturizer-got this before
Algenist Firming and lifting Cream-got this before but not complaining
Laura Geller Waterproof Eye Spackle-got this before
bonus products:
Southy's Antiwrinkle Restructuring Serum-new to me as a brand
Babor Lifting Cream-new to me as a brand
Dr. Brandt's Dark Circles Away
Miracle Skin Transformer for the face-got this before

Lumene Sensitive Touch SOS Cream-no idea what this does
 
This is probably a good value for this tube, but it's mostly skin stuff. It does seem like they threw a bunch of odds and ends in the tube but targeted to skin treatment. I still think they need to clean up their website problems before I would resubscribe. I don't mind dupes as long as they're stuff I would use and need, but how do they know what I liked? The magazine is interesting since I'm a sucker for celeb nonsense.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today-looks like the contents differ significantly from tube to tube
> 
> ...


Wow. Your tube has a lot of different products! I like it!

If you don't mind, what are the sizes?

Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## jackieee (May 25, 2013)

I finally got mine on Thursday.

My bonus samples differ a bit. I got:

- 1 oz Kerstin Florian foot lotion

- .16 oz Miracle Skin Transformer

- 1.3 oz Ahava Body Cream

- .14 oz Lumene SOS Cream

-  I also got some kind of bath oil to help you sleep, but it's in the closet in my bathroom, so I don't know the details.


----------



## jackieee (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today-looks like the contents differ significantly from tube to tube
> 
> ...


 Yours is WAY different from mine! I think the only thing we got that is the same is the SOS Cream!

The magazine is from 2011, so that's a bit of a letdown.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 27, 2013)

that tube not so bad I cancelled after the last one I just didn't like anything and thought it was not worth the money This one seems better though. I have way to many creams though  since I just got beautyfix too which has a ton of creams



> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yours is WAY different from mine! I think the only thing we got that is the same is the SOS Cream!
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yours is WAY different from mine! I think the only thing we got that is the same is the SOS Cream!
> ...


2011?  What, are they cleaning out the warehouse instead of recycling?


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today-looks like the contents differ significantly from tube to tube
> 
> ...


 I just got my tube, and I have all the same "main products".  My bonus products in the little pouch were:

Miracle Skin Transformer for Face

Kneipp Herbal Bath in Eucalyptus

Kerstin Florian Neroli Cleansing Milk

Babor HSR Lifting Cream

Lumene Sensitive Touch SOS Cream

Actually, I'm pretty happy with this tube. With 2 exceptions, all of these are new products for me.  Not sure why they sent some people an old QVC tube and others got this one. Although I'm satisfied with what I got, it does kind of seem like they were cleaning out their stock of samples this month. It will be interesting to see if they continue to send out different versions of the tube or if they'll go back to giving everybody the same one. Looking forward to the July tube!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got my tube, and I have all the same "main products".  My bonus products in the little pouch were:
> ...


I got the same tube as you and CheetahChirps did.

Except my Wen was in Pomegranate (yum) and instead of the Neroli Cleansing Milk bonus product I got the Sothy's Anti Wrinkle Restructuring Serum.

All in all I am MUCH happier with this tube than last tube!!!!

Oh and I am a huge fan of the Algenist Firming Cream, it's what I use all the time. And I was just running out of it, when it showed up in this tube!!!!


----------



## Mary322 (May 29, 2013)

I finally order this sub earlier this month. I am wondering if I will get one in June or what, what are the months they are having a tube?


----------



## ydlr20 (May 29, 2013)

I got my tube today. My tube has some of the products already mentioned and some new ones I haven't seen. Here are the variations

Philosophy Full of Promise
Perfect Formula
Lumene Firming Day Cream
Phyto Phytovolume Actif
Laura Geller Waterproof Eye Spackle Pen
Wen Cleansing Conditioner
Smileactives Tooth Whitening Pen
Hydroxatone 90 Second wrinkle Reducer &amp; InstantEffect
Algenist Firming Cream

Bonus Items:

Orlane Super-Moisturizing Concentrate Day and Night
Sothys Anti-wrinkle restructuring serum
Lumene Sensitive Touch SOS Cream
Herbal Bath Eucalyptus
Miracle Skin Transformer


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally order this sub earlier this month. I am wondering if I will get one in June or what, what are the months they are having a tube?


 I ordered mine last week. I got an e-mail right after that said that I will be getting a tube shipped in the next week or two but I have not heard since.I am familiar with the Glossybox website. Is there a way on the NewBeauty Testtube website where you can see when a tube is coming?


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow. Your tube has a lot of different products! I like it!
> ...


Sorry, I've been away and wasn't able to answer your questions, but at least you have your tube now.



Glad you like it!

And good eye jakieee, I didn't realize the magazine is from 2011-it does sound like they're disposing of old stock. What with today's Cravebox announcement they're going under, I hope this doesn't mean bad things are in store for Test Tube also. They've been around a long time and I hate to see  any business fail. At least this tube was better than the last one for most people-Cravebox had been going steadily downhill.


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered mine last week. I got an e-mail right after that said that I will be getting a tube shipped in the next week or two but I have not heard since.I am familiar with the Glossybox website. Is there a way on the NewBeauty Testtube website where you can see when a tube is coming?


I didn't get any emails until the day it was delivered, and last time I checked, I can't access my account. I sincerely hope they fix that.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get any emails until the day it was delivered, and last time I checked, I can't access my account. I sincerely hope they fix that.


Hm so I guess I just wait and see? I am thinking I am getting the tube everyone else has been getting but maybe I am wrong and I am getting the one after, that would be in July then, right?


----------



## mikaj8 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes your tube was different than mines. They are just recycling products left from previous tubs.


----------



## mikaj8 (Jun 1, 2013)

No there is no way to see what tube is coming. This is suppose to be their upgraded site, but it is terrible. You can only see your account information and the status on the shipment.


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 1, 2013)

The tube was nearly all duplicates for me as well.  We'll give it one more tube or two to see what transpires (famous last words...)


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 3, 2013)

I noticed the website still has not been updated to reflect the new Tube.  Any guess as to why?


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed the website still has not been updated to reflect the new Tube.  Any guess as to why?


Do you think it might have to do with so many different tubes being sent out? Or because some of us haven't received a tube yet?  I signed up May 8th and I just noticed I was charged on May 28th for the tube, but I haven't received shipping notice.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you think it might have to do with so many different tubes being sent out? Or because some of us haven't received a tube yet?  I signed up May 8th and I just noticed I was charged on May 28th for the tube, but I haven't received shipping notice.


 Hi Mary,

I have sent customer service an e-mail yesterday because I signed up on the 20th, got one email, was charged the same day but never got any other info. They let me know the tube was sent out to me last week and is on its way. They also mentioned usually they do sent a shipping notice which I told them I did not receive. At least the answer "only" took a day and I appreciate the feedback! Maybe e-mail them for a status update?


----------



## moonjora (Jun 4, 2013)

It seems to me like this is them cleaning out all the old stuff &amp; (fingers crossed) making room for the whole new revamped tube.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2013)

Even though I'm pretty "meh" about this sub, I usually find two or three products I love from each tube.

The herbal bath is a HUGE hit with my boyfriend, he swears by it for his allergies.

I'm hooked on the suki sugar scrub and the paula dorf pencil and volumizer from the tube before this most recent one

I loved the travel poof, it was perfect for my weekend trip to Philly, they were having a 4 day heat wave and the powder was perfect for keeping me less shiny.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Mary,
> 
> I have sent customer service an e-mail yesterday because I signed up on the 20th, got one email, was charged the same day but never got any other info. They let me know the tube was sent out to me last week and is on its way. They also mentioned usually they do sent a shipping notice which I told them I did not receive. At least the answer "only" took a day and I appreciate the feedback! Maybe e-mail them for a status update?


Well, I received my order today, without prior shipping notice.  I received the tube others did with:


Philosophy Full of Promise
Perfect Formula Nail Moisturizer
Lumene Firming Day Cream
Phyto Actif
Laura Geller Eye Spackle Pen
Wen Cleansing conditioner in Vanilla/Mint
Smileactives Tooth Whitening Pen
Hydroxatone Wrinkle Filler
Algenist Firming Cream




My Bonus Products were:


Kerastin Florian Rehydrating Neroli Cleansing Milk
Sothys Micro-dermabrasion Mask
Dr. Brandt Dark Circles Away
Lovely eau de Parfum by Sarah Jessica Parker
Covet eau de Parfum by Sarah Jessica Parker




The only thing in this order I have ever used is the Wen, but not the particular scent I received.  Although I am not usually a big fan of fragrance samples, these are pretty deluxe samples in cute bottles.





All in all, I am excited that I received so many products I have never tried. It isn't stuff I would probably have picked out on my own necessarily, but I still look forward to trying some new items.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I received my order today, without prior shipping notice.  I received the tube others did with:
> ...


Thank you for posting pics!

I absolutely LOVE the Algenist Firming Cream. It's the cream I typically use, so it was a great surprise to get it in this tube.

(and I was running out!) The Lumene is an unexpectedly nice moisturizer as well.

My tube was the same as yours. (except for the bonus samples), however my Wen is in Pomegranate.  Smells amazing!!!

Enjoy your goodies!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting pics!
> ...


Thanks, that is great to hear that you love the Algenist and that Lumene is nice!  Pomegranate sounds great, I bet that does smell great!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting pics!
> ...


 I had the smae tube too besides the bonus items it looks like. The WEN was a lavender one for e, which I loved. THis is my first tube and I am very satisfied with it, maybe because I could not get any duplicat items?


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

This makes me wish I had kept my sub... this looks much better than my last tube.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me wish I had kept my sub... this looks much better than my last tube.


You could probably still get this Tube if you re-sub now. It was a really nice tube...both variations.

Or at the very least be on the lookout for the July/ August tube and if you like it, then sign up quickly.

I have been with NBBT since the beginning (6 years or so). And I think the past few months have been an exception, not the rule.

I am optimistic they will get it together.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 11, 2013)

Got an e-mail today which I am sure everyone else got too:

You asked for it and we answered! Due to popular demand, our ultimate NewBeauty TestTube program has undergone a major makeover to bring you even more beauty. That's right, the best-selling beauty testing program just got betterâ€”instead of receiving the TestTube four times a year, you'll now receive six deliveries to your door.

So what does that mean for you? More products. More content. More surprises. More often. Can't wait? Don't worry, your new and improved TestTube is on its way and is estimated to arrive on or before 7/12/2013.

Don't forget to visit newbeauty.com/testtube and check out our video tips and insider secrets on the latest beauty techniques and the hottest products featured inside the NewBeauty TestTube. We're excited to hear what you thinkâ€”visit newbeauty.com/feedback and share your experience with the products.

Sincerely,
The TestTube Team


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 11, 2013)

I doubt it is already on the way with an estimated arrival date in a month though


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt it is already on the way with an estimated arrival date in a month though


 It hasn't been shipped yet. I think the email is to let us know when we can expect to get it. I got a similar email for the May/June tube about a month before the estimated arrival date as well and I think I got a shipping notice like 3 weeks later.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 12, 2013)

I caved and restarted my tube today. Not sure when I'll get one... I'm guessing next tube? Not sure as they didn't say. I just hope it is a good one! This went from being my favorite sub to my most dreaded fast.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an e-mail today which I am sure everyone else got too:
> 
> ...


I will be interested to see what the next tube has to offer. I subscribed in May for the June Tube and now this email says the next tube will be her before 7/12/13.  That is confusing, I thought is was supposed to be every other month.  I guess that means starting after July?


----------



## mikaj8 (Jun 18, 2013)

So I noticed today they have already deducted the money from my account. I hope this tube is better or I'll have to cancel


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mikaj8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I noticed today they have already deducted the money from my account. I hope this tube is better or I'll have to cancel


 I am with you.  I wonder if the months where we get the magazine will be more like the past program and the new tubes in between will have the leftover junk like tha last one...

Is there a forum started for the new July tube?


----------



## IffB (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an e-mail today which I am sure everyone else got too:
> 
> ...


 Got the same email at about the same time, and received my tube about 10 days ago.  

Today I received another email that shipping notification was sent to Fed Ex on 6/21 and my tube is on the way...already?  I thought this was sent only every two months.... emailed, waiting for response.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 27, 2013)

You probably go last quarters tube and now this shipment is the new tube...when I first signed up I received two tubes within Weeks of each other. They do it like that when you first sighn upinstead of making you wait for the upcoming tube.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the same email at about the same time, and received my tube about 10 days ago.
> 
> Today I received another email that shipping notification was sent to Fed Ex on 6/21 and my tube is on the way...already?  I thought this was sent only every two months.... emailed, waiting for response.


 They sent me two shipping emails as well. Going on the tracking numbers it showed that one was the last one, which I already received earlier this month. It makse sense what lady 41 says, you probably got the last tube and now you are getting July's Tube as well!


----------



## jackieee (Jun 27, 2013)

I got mine today! I get both the Test Tubes, so I'm always confused as to which is which...but the QVC one shows the products on their website, right? Anyway, I'm assuming the one I received today is the one that goes with this thread, so..................

- Pantene Age Defy Shampoo and Conditioner (3.9 oz and 2.5 oz)
- Orly Kiss The Bride Nail Polish (Full sized, I think colors vary)
- Philosophy Purity Cleanser (1 oz)
- It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Lite (2 oz)
- Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil Roller (.6 oz)
- Lumene Pure Radiance Night Cream (.5 oz)
- Moroccan Oil Body Butter (1.7 oz)
- Perlage Illuminating Primer (.017 oz)
- YBF Eyebrow Pencil (Full sized)

Bonus Products:
- Boost It! Instant Complexion Enhancer (.25 oz)
- Perricone MD High Potency Eye Lift (.17 oz)
- Nip + Fab No Needle Fix Serum (2 .03 oz packets)

All in all, I think I'm pretty happy....I'll definitely use some of these regularly.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today! I get both the Test Tubes, so I'm always confused as to which is which...but the QVC one shows the products on their website, right? Anyway, I'm assuming the one I received today is the one that goes with this thread, so..................
> 
> ...


----------

